

What would be a good health + tech related project to pursue? - milanello1

so I have to do a mini-thesis like project of something health related and I have decided to take on a tech direction with it. Obvious things have come to mind such as data-analysis for personalized medicine, apps/startups aiming to make more efficient old and outdated processes etc, however, these kind of seem to be the low hanging fruit. I want to look into something that is truly cutting edge and can cause disruption and hopefully if my research can back it up I can pursue it and make it into an actual product or website etc.<p>Any ideas are appreciated!
======
thetylerhayes
_I want to look into something that is truly cutting edge and can cause
disruption._

John listed many good projects. Based on ^^, other good places to look to help
generate ideas:

Current notable movers:

* <http://rockhealth.com> (also check out their Events page in case you may able to get cheap access to conferences as a student)

* <http://blog.23andme.com>

And places to see what people are talking about/building:

* <http://www.quora.com/Health-Informatics> and all sorts of related topics

* <https://angel.co/health-care-information-technology> and all sorts of related topics

* <http://mobihealthnews.com>

* <http://www.imedicalapps.com>

And in general I'd recommend following any company/person you learn about from
the above ^^ on <http://crunchbase.com>

Also feel free to shoot me an email tyler@thetylerhayes.com. I'm in the
process of starting up my own health tech-related project
(<http://blog.stayinyourprime.com>) so I've been doing a lot of research.
Happy to share what I've learned and chat more about what you're doing.

~~~
thetylerhayes
Also see Katelyn Gleason's post on a recent Nick Grossman (of USV) post about
things he thinks people can build in this space:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5043588>

------
johnmurch
Mind dump of thoughts/sites:

<http://www.fitbit.com/> <http://nikeplus.nike.com/plus/what_is_fuel/>
<https://jawbone.com/up>

Lots of hardware devices and some software integrations, but need to think
outside the box.

www.dietbet.com/ - Gamification of working out is a great idea/starting point,
but what about taking it further. Choosing what you eat can be more important
than working out.

A food/photo sharing/tracking software of pictures of everything you eat and
possibly automated/encouragement via mechanicalturk based on does it look
healthy would be cool. Also could align with friends/groups who are trying to
eat healthy - people could comment and say WTF/Seriously... or better yet, ask
wheres the photo or have you not eatten?

Some other directions would be more in line with a chrome plugin that goes off
ever 30min for you to do a pushup or something.

Just some thoughts.

